# RCP - Zugriff von View auf andere View



## bandit (7. Aug 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine View mit einem TableViewer in dem ich eine Auswahl treffen kann. Ich möchte nun in einer weiteren View innerhalb der gleichen Perspektive auf die View mit dem TableViewer zugreifen, um dort per Getter Methode den Wert aus der Auswahl zu erhalten. Ich habe das ganze schon versucht mit 
	
	
	
	





```
ViewFiles _fileView = (ViewFiles) this.getSite().getPage().findView("xyzPacket.ViewFiles");
```
 erhalte aber immer Null zurück. Die View enthält eine entsprechende Static ID.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2009)

Dafür verwendet man den Selection Provider der Workbench Page.
*verschieb*


----------



## bandit (10. Aug 2009)

Danke für die Info! Ich habe das ganze nach der Anleitung hinbekommen Eclipse Workbench: Using the Selection Service

Eine grundsätzliche Frage hätte ich noch. Wie erfolgt denn grundsätzlich der Zugriff auf eine andere View bzw. Editor? Oder greift man unter normalen Umständen gar nicht auf fremde Views/Editoren zu und löst sowas immer über Listener etc.?


----------



## vogella (10. Aug 2009)

Mögliche Ansätze sind hier beschrieben: Make your Eclipse applications richer with view linking


----------



## bandit (11. Aug 2009)

Danke für den Link!


----------

